# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  كــــــــيف نستقبل رمــــضان 1

## امام اباتي

*رمضان . . . أهلا ومرحبا بالضيف الكريم الذي      سرعان ما يمضي ,ففي رمضان تتضاعف الأجور وتصفد مردة الشياطين وتفتح أبواب      الجنة وتغلق أبواب النيران فهو شهر خير وبركات . . . يحسن بنا نحن المسلمين أن      نستعد لاستقباله خير استقبال . . . فالمسافر يستعد لسفره ، والموظف يستعد      بالدورات التدريبية لوظيفته كلما ازدادت أهمية , والشياطين تستعد لهذا الشهر أو      توسوس للناس - قبل أن تصفد فيه - بأنواع الملاهي كالأفلام والألعاب الفارغة ،      ونحن المسلمين ينبغي علينا أن نستعد له أفضل استعداد ، فما أسعد من استفاد من      رمضان من أول يوم ومن أول لحظة . . .      
كيف نستعد لرمضان:

**بالدعاء . . .      ندعو الله أن يبلغنا هذا الشهر الكريم كما كان السلف يفعلون ذلك فقد كانوا      يدعون الله ستة أشهر أن يبلغهم رمضان ثم يدعونه ستة أشهر حتى يتقبل منهم. . .      ندعو الله أن يعيننا على أن نحسن استقبال الشهر وأن نحسن العمل فيه وأن يتقبل      الله منا الأعمال في ذلك الشهر الكريم .      

**بسلامة الصدر مع المسلمين  . . . وألا تكون بينك وبين أي مسلم شحناء كما قال      رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " يطلع الله إلى جميع خلقه ليلة النصف من شعبان ، فيغفر لجميع      خلقه إلا مشرك أو مشاحن " - صحيح الترغيب والترهيب 1016- 

**بالصيام , كما هي السنة لحديث أسامة بن زيد رضي الله عنهما أنه قال :" قلت      يا رسول الله ، لم أرك تصوم من شهر من الشهور ما تصوم من شعبان ؟ قال : "ذاك      شهر تغفل الناس فيه عنه ، بين رجب ورمضان ، وهو شهر ترفع فيه الأعمال إلى رب      العالمين وأحب أن يرفع عملي وأنا صائم " - صحيح الترغيب والترهيب 1012- 

**بالاهتمام بالواجبات مثل صلاة الجماعة في الفجر وغيرها حتى لا يفوتك أدنى      أجر في رمضان ، ولا تكتسب ما استطعت من الأوزار التي تعيق مسيرة الأجر .      

**بالتعود على صلاة الليل والدعاء واتخاذ ورد يومي من القران حتى لا نضعف في      وسط الشهر . إضافة إلى ذلك اتخاذ أوقات خاصة لقراءة القرآن بعد الصلوات أو      قبلها أو بين المغرب والعشاء أو غيرها من الأوقات خلال شعبان ورمضان وما بعدهما      بإذن الله .      

**قراءة وتعلم أحكام الصيام من خلال كتب وأشرطة العلماء وطلاب العلم الموثوقين      . 

**الاستعداد للدعوة في رمضان بكافة الوسائل فالنفوس لها من القابلية للتقبل في      رمضان ما ليس لها في غيره . ومن الوسائل الكلمة الطيبة في المساجد أو المخصصة      لفرد أو أكثر ، والهدية من كتيب أو شريط نافع وإقامة حلق الذكر وقراءة القران      في المساجد والبيوت ، وجمع فتاوى الصيام ونشرها، والتشجيع على فعل الخير عموما      وغير ذلك . . .      

**الاستعداد السلوكي بالأخلاق الحميدة جميعها والبعد عن الأخلاق الذميمة      جميعها ، ويمكن أيضا القراءة في كتب السلوك و سؤال أصحاب الأخلاق الحميدة أن      ينصحوهم إن وجدوا عليهم ما يسوء من الأخلاق . . .      

**الاستعداد لاستغلال الأوقات في رمضان بعمل جدول لرمضان للقراءة والزيارات في      الله وصلة الأرحام . . .وغير ذلك . 

**تشجيع أهل المسجد على إقامة إفطار جماعي متكرر أو مرة واحدة على الأقل خلال      الشهر .
    تشجيع أهل المسجد على التزاور في الله خلال الشهر واللقاء بعد صلاة العيد عند      المسجد أو في أحد البيوت أو أي مكان آخر مناسب... 
** نسأل الله أن يبلغنا رمضان وأن يعيننا على حسن استقباله وعلى حسن العمل فيه،      وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه أجمعين.

*

----------


## jafaros

*اللهم بلغنا رمضان 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

* 
مقدمة :-                                                        

الحمد لله رب العالمين، العليم العلّام، والصلاة والسلام على خير من صلى وصام، وعلى أصحابه وأتباعه الأعلام، وبعد..

فإن رمضان فرصة سانحة ومجال واسع يتقرب فيه العبد إلى الله تعالى بأنواع القربات والطاعات، ولذا فينبغي على المسلم أن يكون أحرص الخلق على استثمار وقته فيما يرضي ربه سبحانه، ففي الحديث: «لا تزولا قدما عبد يوم القيامة حتى يسأل عن أربع: عن عمره فيما أفناه..» وقال ابن مسعود –رضي الله عنه-: ما ندمت على شيء ندمي على يوم غربت شمسه، نقص فيه أجلي ولم يزدد فيه عملي.

من أجل ذلك رأينا أن نجمع لك –أخي المسلم- هذا البحث النافع إن شاء الله تعالى حول استثمار الوقت وتنظيمه، فدار الحديث حول إدارة الوقت في رمضان ووضع الجداول الزمنية لقضاء رمضان، وكذلك البرنامج الخاص للمرأة المسلمة وكذلك برنامج خاص للمرأة الحائض.

هذا والله نسأل أن يعمر أوقاتنا في ذكره وعبادته وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على عبده ورسوله محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## امام اباتي

* 
إدارة الوقت في رمضان :- 

الوقت أندر الموارد وأغلاها، ولئن قال القائل: الوقت من ذهب، فإن هذا في الحقيقة بخس لقيمة الوقت، فهو أغلى كثيرا من الذهب، الذي إذا فُقد فإنه يمكن تعويضه، أما الوقت فلا يمكن تعويض لحظة منه بكل ذهب الدنيا، وإذا كان الوقت بهذه القيمة الغالية فإن قيمته تلك تزداد في مواسم محددة عن بقية أوقات العام.

ومن أعظم تلك المواسم على الإطلاق شهر رمضان، ففيه السوق قائمة والربح وفير والأجر في ازدياد، فهو خير الشهور، وفيه ليلة القدر التي هي خير من ألف شهر، من حُرم خيرها فقد حُرم، ولله عز وجل في كل ليلة من ليالي رمضان عتقاء من النار وذلك هو الفوز العظيم، فحري بكل مسلم أن يحسن استغلال كل دقيقة بل كل لحظة من لحظات هذا الشهر العظيم، حتى يحجز لنفسه مقعدا في جنة عرضها السماوات والأرض أعدت للمتقين، لذلك كانت إدارة الوقت هامة على مستوى الثلاثين يوما بكاملها أكثر من غيرها على مستوى الأيام والشهور، ومن ثم كانت هذه الخطوات التي نرجو أن تقودك أيها القارئ الكريم إلى حسن إدارة الوقت في رمضان بحيث تستثمره الاستثمار الأمثل، وتتعامل معه كما يتعامل التاجر مع السوق الرابحة.

الخطوة الأولى: حدد مجالاتك التي ستتحرك فيها:

وحتى تحسن تحديد هذه المجالات تذكر أنك طالب جنة وتود أن تتاجر مع الله عز وجل بأفضل تجارة، ونقترح عليك بعض المجالات التي يمكن أن تتحرك فيها في شهر رمضان وهي:

* مجال التربية الإيمانية.

* مجال الأقارب والأرحام.

* مجال الأسرة والأبناء.

* مجال دعوة المسلمين لأعمال البر.
*

----------


## امام اباتي

* 
الخطوة الثانية: حدد أهداف كل مجال:

ما هي الأهداف التي تريد أن تحققها خلال رمضان في كل مجال قمت بتحديده؟

تذكر أن الهدف الجيد لا بد أن يكون:

* واضحا ليس به غموض.

* قابلا للقياس: بأن يكون في صورة كمية ما أمكن.

* واقعيا: يمكن تحقيقه.

* طَموحا: يتحقق من خلاله إنجاز حقيقي.

* محددا: له مدة زمنية يجب تحقيقه خلالها.

ونذكر لك الآن بعض الأهداف التي يمكن أن تحققها في المجالات السابقة.

مجالات التربية الإيمانية:

* المحافظة على صلاة الجماعة في جميع الأوقات في بيت الله.

* ختم القرآن الكريم مرة على الأقل تلاوة وتدبرا.

* صلاة التراويح بجزء من القرآن يوميا.

* اعتكاف الليالي الوتر من العشر الأواخر على الأقل.

* حفظ جزء من القرآن الكريم وقراءة تفسيره من كتاب مختصر.

* مراجعة فقه الصيام وآدابه.

مجال الأسرة والأبناء:

* متابعة تأدية الصلاة في أوقاتها لجميع أفراد الأسرة.

* متابعتهم في ختم القرآن خلال الشهر.

* متابعة انضباطهم في صلاة التراويح.

* متابعتهم في حفظ سورة من القرآن الكريم.

* إكسابهم بعض المعلومات عن فقه الصيام وآدابه.

مجال الأقارب والأرحام:

* صلة أرحامي وزيارتهم مرة خلال الشهر.

* دعوة إخوتي على الإفطار مرة خلال الشهر.

* دعوتهم خلال الزيارة لاستثمار شهر رمضان.

* اصطحابهم معي للاعتكاف في بعض الليالي في رمضان.

مجال دعوة الآخرين لأعمال البر:

- دعوة أربعة أصدقاء أو زملاء في العمل أو الدراسة للاعتكاف في بعض الليالي.

- دعوة زميلين أو صديقين إلى صلاة التراويح معي بجزء من القرآن يوميا في مسجد الحي.

- المشاركة في جمع زكاة الفطر وتوزيعها على الفقراء والمساكين.

الخطوة الثالثة: حدد الأنشطة والوسائل المطلوبة لتحقيق أهدافك في كل مجال.

الخطوة الرابعة: ضع أمام كل نشاط الوقت المطلوب لتنفيذه.

وفيما يلي نعطيك تطبيقا عمليا على هاتين الخطوتين:
*

----------


## امام اباتي

* 
أولا: مجال التربية الإيمانية:
 الأهداف
الوسائل
حجم الوقت المطلوب
المحافظة   على صلاة الجماعة
تأدية   الصلاة في أوقاتها بالمسجد
30   دقيقة×5 صلوات × 20 يوما= 3000
ختم   القرآن خلال الشهر
قراءة   جزء من القرآن يوميا
30   دقيقة×20 يوما =600 دقيقة
مراجعة   فقه الصيام وآدابه
إلقاء   كلمة صلاة العصر في المسجد أو بعد صلاة الظهر في مكان العمل لمدة خس دقائق
5   دقائق×20 يوما =100 دقيقة
صلاة   التراويح بجزء من القرآن يوميا
الالتزام   بصلاة القيام في مسجد يقرأ الإمام فيه بجزء من القرآن
120   دقيقة×20 يوما =2400 دقيقة
حفظ سورة   من القرآن
حفظ سورة   النمل 92 آية –مثلا- بحيث يتم حفظ ثلاث آيات يوميا
20   دقيقة×20يوما =400 دقيقة
اعتكاف   خمس ليال من العشر الأواخر من رمضان
-   التمهيد في العمل لأخذ إجازة
-   الاستقرار على المسجد الذي سوف أعتكف فيه
جلسة مع   نفسي لتحديد أهدافي في الاعتكاف وعمل برنامج خاص لي لا يتعارض مع البرنامج العام   للاعتكاف.
180   دقيقة
 
تذكر أننا في هذا المثال التطبيقي حددنا الأهداف في 20 يوما فقط من رمضان، أما أيام الاعتكاف فلها أهداف مستقلة بها.

ثانيا: مجال الأسرة والأبناء:
 الأهداف
الوسائل
حجم الوقت المطلوب
- متابعة   تأدية الصلاة في أوقاتها.
- متابعة   ختم القرآن خلال الشهر
- متابعة   حفظ سورة صغيرة من القرآن.
- جلسة   للاتفاق على الأهداف والاقتناع الكامل بها.
- عمل   جدول متابعة يتم لصقه بغرفهم للتأشير عليه.
- قراءة   جزء من كتاب يوميا يحث على هذه العبادات.
60 دقيقة


60 دقيقة


30 دقيقة   × 20 يوميا =600 دقيقة

إكسابهم   بعض المعلومات في فقه الصيام وآدابه.
عمل لقاء   ترفيهي عن طريق المسابقات يتناول فقه الصيام وآدابه.
60 دقيقة   كل يومين إذًا 60دقيقة×10 أيام = 600 دقيقة
 
ثالثا: مجال الأقارب والأرحام:
 الأهداف
الوسائل
حجم الوقت المطلوب
زيارة   أقاربي وصلة رحمي مرة خلال الشهر.
زيارة في   رمضان كل يومين بعد صلاة القيام ويتم فيها توزيع كتيب أو شريط إسلامي للتحفيز   على أداء الهدفين الثاني والثالث.
30 دقيقة   × 10 أيام =600 دقيقة
دعوتهم   خلال الزيارة لاستثمار شهر رمضان.
دعوة   إخوتي وأسرهم على الإفطار مرة خلال الشهر.
تلبية   ثلاث دعوات على الإفطار للأقارب.

180   دقيقة × 3 أيام =540 دقيقة
 
رابعا: مجال دعوة الآخرين لأعمال البر:
 الأهداف
الوسائل
حجم الوقت المطلوب
دعوة   ثلاثة زملاء في العمل للاعتكاف بعض الليالي في رمضان.
- زيارة   ودية والتطرق لهذا الحديث.
- اختيار   أقرب المساجد إليهم.
60 دقيقة   × 3 أيام =180 دقيقة
المشاركة   في جمع زكاة الفطر من أهل المسجد.
- إعداد   ورقة تبين فضل زكاة الفطر وتوزيعها على المصلين.
- إعداد   لوحة توضح فضل زكاة الفطر وتعليقها في المسجد.
180   دقيقة


180   دقيقة


دعوة   زميلين لصلاة التراويح بجزء يوميا.
- زيارة   ودية والتطرق لهذا الأمر.
-   مصاحبتهم والاتصال بهم لتذكيرهم.
60 دقيقة   × 2 يوم =120 دقيقة
 
لعلك الآن أيها الأخ الكريم تحسب أنك قد ظفرت بتصور كامل عن كيفية استغلالك لهذا الشهر الكريم، وإدارة دقائقه وثوانيه للفوز فيه برضوان الله والجنة، ولكن نقول لك ما زال للكلام بقية، فقد تحدثنا عن أربع خطوات وما زالت هناك خمس أخرى، فتابع معنا الموضوع القادم ليكتمل عندك نموذج إدارة الوقت إن شاء الله.

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الخطوة الخامسة: تجميع الأزمنة:
قم بتجميع الأزمنة اللازمة لتحقيق أهداف ووسائل كل مجال، والتي حددتها في الخطوة الرابعة، ولو راجعت معنا المثال التطبيقي الذي ذكرناه لك في الموضوع السابق، ثم جمعت هذه الأزمنة لوجدتها كالتالي:
 المجال
الوقت اللازم
دقيقة
ساعة
التربية الإيمانية

111
الأسرة والأبناء

22
الأقارب والأرحام

19
دعوة الآخرين لأعمال البر

14
 إذًا الوقت الإجمالي: 166 ساعة.
6- الخطوة السادسة: حساب الوقت المتاح لديك:
في اليوم 24 ساعة يلزمنا فيها من الأشياء الكثير من الأوقات مثل النوم والطعام والمواصلات.. الخ. وهذه الأشياء تختلف بالطبع من شخص إلى آخر.
ولنفترض أن هذه الأشياء الأساسية تأخذ منك عشر ساعات يوميا إذًا يتبقى لك 14 ساعة يوميا × 7 أيام =89 ساعة أسبوعيا، ولكي تنجح في إدارتك لوقتك استخرج من هذا الوقت المتاح وقتا للطوارئ والمستجدات والمقاطعات التي تملأ حياتنا وتفسد علينا إدارتنا لأوقاتنا. وفي البداية لابد أن تستخرج وقت الطوارئ بنسبة 30-50% من حجم الوقت المتاح، وبالممارسة تقل هذه النسبة تدريجيا مع ملاحظة أن وقت الطوارئ يزيد أو يقل حسب احتكاكك بالآخرين في ممارستك لأعمالك، فالأعمال التي تفعلها وحدك يقل فيها احتساب وقت الطوارئ والعكس بالعكس.
- اطرح أيضا الأوقات البينية، وهي الأوقات التي تقضيها بين الأنشطة فأنت لا تنتقل من نشاط لآخر فجأة وإنما لابد من التمهيد والتهيئة النفسية له.
وكنموذج تطبيقي لحساب الوقت المتاح.
- الوقت الكلي 24 ساعة يوميا.
ويطرح منه: وقت الأشياء الأساسية (نوم - طعام.. إلخ) 14 ساعة
وقت الطوارئ والمقاطعات        3 ساعات
الأوقات البينية                     2 ساعة
إذن إجمالي الوقت المشغول:       19 ساعة
إذن الوقت المتاح = 24-19=5 ساعات فقط خلال اليوم كله.
إذن الوقت المتاح خلال 20 يوما (على اعتبار أن العشر الأواخر لم يتم إدراجها بسبب الاعتكاف) =5 ساعات وقت متاح × 20 يوم =100 ساعة.
*

----------


## امام اباتي

* 
الخطوة السابعة: مقارنة حجم الوقت المتاح بحجم الوقت المطلوب:

أي مقارنة الخطوة الخامسة بالخطوة السادسة، وعند هذا الحد قد تترك القلم من بين يديك وتعرض عن هذا النموذج إذا لم يكن لديك العزيمة القوية، لأنك ستفاجأ أن هناك حجما ووقتا للأنشطة أكبر بكثير من الوقت المتاح، ولكن يعينك على استكمال هذا النموذج هو إدراك أن هذه الأنشطة كانت ستهدر كلها أو بعضها إذا لم تكن هناك إدارة للوقت.

تذكر أن هذه الخطوة هي التي تعرفك على الواقع لتلمسه وتتعامل معه بدلا من أن تغرق في المثاليات ولا تفعل شيئا.

وبمواصلة التطبيق العملي نجد أن المقارنة تكون كالتالي:

الوقت المطلوب = 166 ساعة.

الوقت المتاح = 155 ساعة.

الفرق بينهما = 66 ساعة.

الخطوة الثامنة: المراجعة:

والهدف من هذه الخطوة المواءمة بين الوقت المتاح والوقت المطلوب.

وتتم هذه المراجعة بالنظر في قائمة أهدافك وإعادة ترتيبها حسب الأولوية.

* قم بترشيد الأنشطة والوسائل اللازمة لتحقيق أهدافك بحيث تقوم بها في أقصر وقت ممكن.

* لا تتوقف عن عملية المراجعة إلا عندما تشعر أن وقتك المتاح مساويا للوقت المطلوب.

* تذكر أنك إذا لم تقم بهذه المراجعة فإن خطوات هذا النموذج ستكون حبرا على ورق ولن تستطيع التعايش معه.

* وكنموذج تطبيقي: على هذه الخطوة.. نعيد النظر في قائمة المجالات والأهداف والوسائل.

أولا: مجال التربية الإيمانية:

يمكننا اختصار وقت الهدف الأول حيث إن هذا الوقت قد تم احتسابه أكثر من مرة، فوقت صلاة الفجر (راجع الموضوع السابق) يتضمنه وقت الأشياء التي لا يمكن التحكم فيها، حيث إنه قد تم احتسابه ضمن ساعات النوم وكذلك صلاة الظهر، ضمن وقت العمل، وبذلك تصبح:

30 × 3 × 20 =1800 دقيقة = 30 ساعة بدلا من 50 ساعة.

* اختصار وقت ختم القرآن وقراءته في المواصلات كاستثمار للأوقات البينية 600 دقيقة = 10 ساعات.

* اختصار وقت صلاة التراويح بحيث يصبح 90 دقيقة 

90 × 20 =1800 دقيقة

إذن 2400-1800 =600 دقيقة = 15 ساعة

إذن نحتاج إلى 30 ساعة بدلا من 40 ساعة

* اختصار وقت جلسة تحديد الأهداف في الاعتكاف إلى 90 دقيقة بدلا من 180 دقيقة، وبذلك تصبح ساعة ونصف بدلا من ثلاث ساعات.

ثانيا: مجال الأسرة والأبناء:

دمج وقت الهدف الخاص باكتساب بعض المعلومات الإسلامية والترفيه عن الأبناء مع وسيلة قراءة جزء من كتاب يحث على الأهداف الخاصة بهذا المجال، على أن تكون هذه المتابعة يوما بعد يوم بحيث يصبح مجموعهم:

60 × 10 =600

إذن 1200-600 =600

وبذلك تصبح 10 ساعات بدلا من 20 ساعة.

ثالثا: مجال الأقارب والأرحام:

اختصار وقت تلبية ثلاث دعوات على الإفطار من 180 × 3 =540 ليصبح 270 دقيقة بدلا من 540 دقيقة، وبذلك تصبح 5-4 ساعة بدلا من 9 ساعات.

والآن فقد قمنا باختصار 56 ساعة، ولأننا في حاجة إلى معظم هذه الأهداف والوسائل يمكننا أن ننظر في قائمة الأوقات المشغولة ونأخذ من الأوقات البينية نصف ساعة يوميا ليصل هذا الوقت إلى ساعة ونصف يوميا بدلا من ساعتين يوميا.

 
الخطوة التاسعة: قم بإعداد الجدول النهائي وتوزيع الأنشطة مراعيا وقت الذروة:

والقاعدة العامة في ذلك هي توزيع الأنشطة الرئيسة والأكثر ارتباطا بالأهداف المجمعة ووضعها في الوقت الرئيس من اليوم، وهو الوقت الذي يكون فيه الإنسان في أعلى مراحل النشاط، وهو المسمى بوقت الذروة والذي يختلف من شخص لآخر.

* وبعد اختصار نصف ساعة يوميا من الأوقات البينية توفر لدينا 10 ساعات أخرى فيصبح ما وفرناه =66 ساعة.

* إذن الوقت المطلوب = الوقت المتاح =100 ساعة.

* كما أن لدينا وقتا للطوارئ =60 ساعة.. وقت احتياطي بالإضافة إلى 30 ساعة وقتا بينيا.

* والآن: أنت في طريقك الصحيح لإدارة وقتك في رمضان ومعك 90 ساعة مخزونا إضافيا.

وصايا ذهبية لنجاح إدارة الوقت:

تذكر أنك باستطاعتك أن تزيد من فعالية استخدامك لوقتك والشخص الوحيد الذي يملك ذلك هو أنت.

* كل فرد ليس لديه الوقت الكافي خلال اليوم ولذلك فالسؤال هو كيف نستثمر الوقت المتاح لنا حاليا؟

* لابد من إشراك من يكون بينك وبينهم مساحة كبيرة من الوقت المشترك كأولادك وزوجتك ومرؤوسيك.

* ركز على ما تجيد تنفيذه ولا تفعل إلا العمل الذي تتمكن من أدائه إلا إذا كان المقصود من ذلك التربية والتدريب.

* استعمل الرفق والإقناع لضرورة تحقيق التغيير مع الآخرين بشأن فهم أهمية الوقت، فأنت تغير قيما وعادات.

* حدد مقدار الوقت الذي تتحكم فيه أنت حتى تستطيع أن تدير وقتك بكفاءة وفاعلية.

* لابد أن يكون لديك القدرة على أن تقول لا عندما تكلف بأعمال تعوق تنظيم وقتك، حتى لا يفشل تخطيطك لوقت بسبب عدم تنظيم الآخرين لوقتهم.

وأخيرا نسأل الله أن يجعلنا وإياك من عتقائه من النار في الشهر الكريم إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.
*

----------


## مناوي

*ليه بس بقي66 ساعة وانت بتعمل فيها شنو كدي ورينا اول
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحبيب امام الرائع لك كل التحايا
ورمضان كريم وربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال ويجعلها في موازين الحسنات
*

----------

